# Alaska Retriever Club Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news would be appreciated.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard?? Mary?? Are you home yet?


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Come on now Don't be holding out on us now......Mary...Howard.....what happend!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I just got the news from Howard.

HE WON THE AM WITH BAM!!!!! 



and




HE WON THE DERBY WITH Whitewater Plourds Ms!!!!!!!!!


I'm such a proud "grandmom"!!! He and Bam only need 1/2 point now to go to the National Am!!!!!

Vicky

PS Sorry, I don't know any other placings.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Alaska Retriever*

Congratulations Howard and Vicky!!!!!

Someone please post other result.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! . . . Howard, Bam and Missy 

The regulars in the Chat Room were hoping the reason we hadn't heard from you was because you were out partying   

Debbie


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*congratz*

*HOLY BUCKETS!!!!! Way to go Bam, Ms., and Howard!!!! That is so awesome........We were wondering why Mary and Howard were not "chatting" last night and now we know.....there was a PPPPAAAARRRRTTTTAAAYYYY!

Congratz!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats howard


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Howard, I hope you get that last 1/2 points needed to qualify!!

FOM


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Way to go Howard.
What a special weekend for you and the dogs.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOO HOO HOWARD, BAM, AND MISSY!!!    Way to go!
Suzanne B


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS* Howard!!!!    

And continued luck next weekend! 


Bente


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

WOW, sweet wknd for the Howard man :!: 
Congratulations !


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Great News - Congratulations.

Paula


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*TERRIFIC HOWARD    *

We hope you have National Am figured into your budget!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats Howard!!


Full Results are now on EE. Thanks Mary!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow, what a great weekend! * 

Bam had a point and a half from last year and now needs a half point to go to the national amateur. The last time I qualified a dog for it I couldn't go. Bam and I are heading south on an airplane, if we can get a half point this coming weekend . It's a longshot but my fingers are crossed and I'm gonna try and not screw up Bam this week. 

Does anyone know what the minimum sized rental car is that will fit a 400 sized kennel?


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Hertz*

Howard,

You can request a Ford Escape, Toyota Highlander, or Ford Freestyle from Hertz that should be able to fit most any airline crate in the back end.

Congratulations on a great weekend! Good dogs and a little hardwork and BLUE RIBBONS.

Ron


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

How considerate of you Howard to leave a few blue ribbons for the others!! :wink: 

Congratulations on your wins and I hope you get that 1/2 point!!  

Andy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Howard N said:


> *Wow, what a great weekend! *
> 
> Bam had a point and a half from last year and now needs a half point to go to the national amateur. The last time I qualified a dog for it I couldn't go. Bam and I are heading south on an airplane, if we can get a half point this coming weekend . It's a longshot but my fingers are crossed and I'm gonna try and not screw up Bam this week.
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum sized rental car is that will fit a 400 sized kennel?


*If I had a dog that just won an Am!!! I would think an Escalade would be in order......gotta get style points!!!!  

Aaron*


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Howard! .....Good Luck this Weekend!!!! 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*"Haley"..Derby 2nd*

Derby 2nd....Firemarks Million Dollar Baby ** "Haley"..

Congratulations to Mike and "Haley"....  

...and.... I hear  ...that "Haley" now has 22 Derby points.. :!:  

..."puts her in the top 10 golden derby bitches of all time" .... Awesome!! 

Mike, and "Haley".... Huge Congratulations on this wonderful achievement !! Ever so "cool" 8) 

Judy


----------

